# THE SAUCE THAT KILLS!!!



## melonhead3215 (Jun 24, 2010)

Try this out for size;

  Take 1/2 red onion diced, 2 cloves of chopped Garlic, sautee in a 2qt pot with 1Tbsp of butter and a pinch of salt. After the Garlic is golden brown add 8-9 oz. of Franks Extra Hot sauce. Once the sauce starts to bubble, turn the heat down and let it start to simmer,stir and add 1/4 cup fresh cilantro, 1Tbsp pepper and 1Tbsp Garlic powder. Always remember to stir because the cilantro will go to the bottom of the pot and it will burn making your sauce bitter.

   Now... this is the base from which we can go 3 ways; Hot, Sweet or both. I like it hot so I will start there. I like to add Dave's Gourmet Ghost Pepper Sauce to the mix for some serious heat and flavor or a special blend of dehydrated pepper blend my dad and I created called Triple X.Which is Habanaro's, Jalapeno's and Serreno chile's, dehydrated and put into a food processor and blended to perfection but for the tamed tounge I would add 1/4cup Fresh chopped Serreno chile's. Let the sauce simmer for at least a 1/2hr and stir it regularly.

  Now the sweet side of things, add 1/4cup of honey and 2Tbsp of brown sugar. This will darken the sauce and when it cooks down it will become a little sticky as well from the honey and that is it for going sweet with the base sauce.

  If you wanna do both just kinda go inbetween the Sweet and Hot receipes.

ENJOY!!


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 24, 2010)

How much of the pepper concoction do you add?


----------



## melonhead3215 (Jun 24, 2010)

I add a pretty good amout,probably around a 1/2cup or so. I tend to not measure on the XXX. I go with what ever my tastebuds are craving for the day.


----------



## melonhead3215 (Jun 24, 2010)

Also this sauce is best when the wings are smoked or grilled.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 24, 2010)

Now I take a little white pill every morning for eating the different hot sauces and the I bet you can'ts. When I was growing up and let's say I had a little more guts then brains. So your sauce sounds pretty good I have learned to watch what goes in the top part to help out the bottom parts. I'm getting tried of buying ice creams to sit on in the morning.


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 25, 2010)

That's the way i was making my wing sauce for awhile well the first part by sauteing red onions garlic with merry gold Irish butter and then just add franks reg hot sauce. it seems that using a really good butter is key too cheap walmart butter is all water and no flavor,  even land o lakes is crappy butter, melt it in a pan you will see all the water in it. I will try it your way with the other ingredients sounds good!!


----------



## melonhead3215 (Jun 25, 2010)

I eat hot sauce/ peppers so much I cant even feel it anymore..lmao. Unless I go stupid hot with some of my sauces which tends to happen when the kids go to sleep on the weekend and I'm up late. The I just go crazy with it. Most of the time though my kids are eating wings with me so I tend to stick to the sweet sauce.


----------

